# Liquid Leather - WOW!



## head_ed

As you might know, I have been feeling very embarrassed by my seats. The car had become increasingly grimy over the last 12 months & a few weeks ago I decided that it was time to do something about it.

Today's weather made my mind up that it was time to take out the liquid leather that I bought about 6 months ago & actually see if it is as good as people here make out.

Anis leather looks beautiful, but it is a complete nightmare to keep clean - mine suffered from living next to a building site, dust became ingrained and the leather felt more like plastic than leather.



















It took me about an hour and a half per seat, lots of elbow grease and plenty of sweat in the 20 odd degree heat, but they ended up looking like this:



















They're never going to win any concours prizes, but I am really happy with the results. The amount of dirt that got lifted from them was unbelievable, the cleaner works really well when you work it in with a soft nailbrush as instructed. Having used the conditioner next, I now have a car that smells like I did when I bought it - LOVE that leather smell!

I have the dye too, to touch up the very bad spots - but for now the seats are a million times better than they were at 10 o'clock this morning.

I had my wheels refurbed last week, fitted the new mats ordered on the group buy and fitted new centrecaps from Philip at PW Motorsport to replace my crappy bent ones. The car's been washed & is looking gleaming outside in the sun now - one VERY productive week 8) 

Mart.


----------



## head_ed

ooh, new sections caught me out! lol


----------



## conlechi

Looking good Mart,
i was behind you on earlier this week , well a couple of cars back in my A2 

Your car was looking clean and shiney 8)

Mark


----------



## Hark

Nice might have a crack at this over half term hols if the weather is good. How much does the liquid leather cost mate.


----------



## digimeisTTer

That is impressive!


----------



## graham225

About Â£15 for cleaner and conditioner inc p&p


----------



## chrishTT

Lookin Sh1t HOTT!!!
guna give that a whirl


----------



## qooqiiu

You were right to be embarrassed, they _WERE_ a disgrace!  :wink:

What an amazing difference though...

I think we all washed our cars today.....fingers crossed for a week of unbroken sunshine, [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

That's looking good Mart - testament to your hard work and how well Liquid Leather does its job 

And a "how to use it" for those who're using LL for the first time :wink:

Post 9 of this thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... ht=leather

Dave


----------



## chrishTT

is this the stuff

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLIPTONE-LIQUID-L ... .m20.l1116


----------



## p1tse

amazing


----------



## Neil

Blimey, what a difference 8)

Must get off my fat arse and do mine tomorrow :roll:


----------



## ChadW

Is that using the scuff master kit btw?

Not sure the cleaner and conditioner would remove cracks like that on their own, unless it does if you spend an hour rubbing? :?


----------



## DAZ3247

chrishTT said:


> is this the stuff
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GLIPTONE-LIQUID-L ... .m20.l1116


Yeah thats the stuff. The touch up works well too,had to use it on one of my knee pads.


----------



## chrishTT

ive just spent an hour on my drivers seat only
and man what a difference and i only used a pack of 30 leather wipes not expensive 
and its made the leather alot tighter looking
run out of wipes but theres still black stuff coming off
so guna get sum leather cleaner tommorow
also smells nice too :wink:


----------



## head_ed

That was just the cleaner & conditioner - the scuff master kit is going to be used on the driver's side boulster tomorrow, I'll post a before and after shot of that too.

IIRC I paid about Â£30 for the whole 3 bottle kit & it is worth every penny!

Mark, I'll keep an eye out for a friendly A2 driver in the future! When you getting your car back?

Dave, I was actually thinking about you whilst doing it 'How the hell can he do this day in, day out' were my actual thoughts! :wink: Also, it has been a long time since you worked your magic on my baby & I was feeling terribly guilty that I had let it get into such a state..


----------



## Adam RRS

Looks great!

Now all you need to do is lower yr headrests!


----------



## head_ed

I'm 6' 3" - the headrests are perfect for me


----------



## ChadW

head_ed said:


> That was just the cleaner & conditioner - the scuff master kit is going to be used on the driver's side boulster tomorrow, I'll post a before and after shot of that too.


Top stuff! Did mine yesterday, matt finish but now I know it could look better I will have to spend a bit longer doing it next time. Or do a scuffmaster colour wash.

Used the scuff master stuff to fill in a slight nic in my driver side bolster, worked a treat. 8)


----------



## ChadW

head_ed said:


> That was just the cleaner & conditioner - the scuff master kit is going to be used on the driver's side boulster tomorrow, I'll post a before and after shot of that too.


Top stuff! Did mine yesterday, got a matt finish but now I know it could look better I will have to spend a bit longer doing it next time! Or do a scuffmaster colour wash.

Used the scuff master stuff to fill in a slight nic in my driver side bolster, worked a treat. 8)


----------



## KentishTT

Adam TTR said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Now all you need to do is lower yr headrests!


I lowered mine the other day, it's only taken me 10 months to get around to it and took just 5 mins to do (if that)!

BTW, Jac-in-a-box did a great post on cleaning leather seats but it's on one of the other new forums - forum name begins with A, I would post you a link to it but it's not permitted on this site now.


----------



## zakkiaz

Hi,
I used johnsons baby wipes does the job and looks great and smells like a baby's bottom!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


chrishTT said:


> ive just spent an hour on my drivers seat only
> and man what a difference and i only used a pack of 30 leather wipes not expensive
> and its made the leather alot tighter looking
> run out of wipes but theres still black stuff coming off
> so guna get sum leather cleaner tommorow
> also smells nice too :wink:


----------



## sbgolf

i know this post is old, but great results dude


----------



## cwunch

Any newly uploaded photos?
Thanks


----------

